# Can you identify this frame?



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

A mate gave me this carbon frame which has had a repair and respray.
It looks like its a 2X, with disc brakes and has rear wheel dropouts required, its screw in bottom bracket.
Any ideas what it could be?
Not sure if its worth building up or just bin it...


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like a generic Chinese carbon frame.


----------

